# loss of color.



## driftfc (May 2, 2006)

i just recently accuired a new male citronella tinc, and over the past week i have noticed a loss of coloration on its snout. now, it doesn"t look like nose rub or a sore, more of just a pigmentation loss. other than that though the frog seems really healthy and active. the tanks temp is right around 77 during the day and 73 at night with 80-100% humidity. thanks for you help. zack


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

can you try and get a closer pic? looks like a typical nose rub, has been hoping around a lot and rubbing up agaisnt something in the tank?


----------



## driftfc (May 2, 2006)

nothing that i can tell, but he is in a new enclosure and has been jumping like crazy. although usually with nose rub you get some skin deflection, he has no low spots were the discoloring is. its perfectly smooth and no dimples. 

but if it is nose rub is the general treatment still to put triple antibiotic or neosporin on it. i've used that method back a few years ago and it worked pretty good


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

well, if he has been jumping around like crazy, then that is your answer, yes you can use neosporin to treat it.


----------

